# Ideas for start up



## K&F Underground (Apr 23, 2017)

New to this site and I have been considering going into business for my self just doing general excavation just looking for tips.....any ideas helps


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

You need a matketing plan and six months reserves. 

First year 10k a year marketing budget then 5k per annum after that.

To start right you maybe 30 to 50k depending on your costs and living expenses.

Being broke does not lend itself to wise low risk business decisions.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Do you have the knowledge, experience, equipment, license, insurance contacts and cash to go in to business?


----------



## aquakbd (Aug 19, 2016)

Are you planning to go into business alone? How experienced are you? Does anyone have your back (financially)?


----------



## bwiab (Mar 17, 2006)

Call diggers hotline before you dig. 

Who is your client? You need to know that.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Are you in business in some compacity already?


----------



## VinnyE (Jan 8, 2017)

K&F Underground said:


> New to this site and I have been considering going into business for my self just doing general excavation just looking for tips.....any ideas helps


Yes, here's an idea...Dont Bother.. Ok I'm in a crappy mood but give this a little thought.. 

Its not easy and its getting worse. What we do is not special. You may be a very nice guy and a very good operator but being in business is a whole other ball of wax. Every mofo that can rent a digger at URI is your competitor. Every swinging Richard with a truck or machine is your competitor. 

No one gives a **** about you and your family...and i mean NO ONE!!! Not your suppliers, not your employees, not your customers and certainly not the local, county, state, or federal government.. To them your a F'n cash cow producing tax revenue and if you cant do that on a regular basis they will send you to slaughter like the fat over aged heffer you are.. 

And don't cry when the General Contractor you just dug a hole for or installed a sewer for doesn't pay you at the end of the week, or at the end of the month, or at the end of a few months..hahaha or ever:laughing:

Yea, I'm laughing but I'm serious.. You need to consider a lot more than the notion of how wonderful it'll be to work for yourself.. Ok, so I'm in a real foul mood.. but take it for what its worth and i wish you all the best in the world..


----------



## K&F Underground (Apr 23, 2017)

I appreciate the long rant you gave me and I appolgize about your foul mood.But yes I do rent equipment for now and I do demo,clearing,hauling and miscellaneous dig this grade that jobs on the side but I also have a full time job still while trying to start up.And in my full time job I install natural gas lines and underground electric cable and in this industry (more so with the gas part) I have a great deal of experience and a number of connections in multiple states on the east coast and Ohio valley areas...I also have a pretty good relationship with multiple builders in my local area.So again I appreciate your advice and apologize for your current mood.But I think I'm still going to give it a shot.


----------



## K&F Underground (Apr 23, 2017)

And I know this doesn't happen overnight it will be a long, hard process to start and maintain a successful company especially in this industry but I'm going to stay focused and try to achieve my goals


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

With your attitude, your battle is half won grasshopper.


Best piece of advice I can give you that took me about 5 years to learn, is know your costs of operation, and love your CPA, damn near as much as you love your wife and children. 

They may not know much about digging, but they know if you're making or losing money. Well worth their fee. 

Meet with then at least twice a month, best money you'll spend.


----------



## K&F Underground (Apr 23, 2017)

Thank you for the advice the financial and bidding part is what I struggle the most with. Actually doing the work isn't the hard part


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Trust me, if you're anything like me, you know your stuff, think you know your total costs. 

A good CPA, will be the best money you spend. 

Meet with him or her often.


----------



## K&F Underground (Apr 23, 2017)

I guess I better start looking for a good and trustworthy CPA and I also appreciate your advice on my post bout the 225 CAT aswell


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't mind Vinny too much. He is an old worn out paver who has been run through the mill a time or two.

He is actually a long standing member here that must have lost his password when the security was upgraded a while back. Once he gets past his rants...he is a great guy and we can learn a lot from him. He is a 10 year long member.

Stick with it K&F, it ain't easy particularly in the North East , and it's getting worse.....best of luck.


(Vinny, if you pm Cricket, you might get your old account back.)


----------



## K&F Underground (Apr 23, 2017)

Belive me I wasn't trying to take it personal I just had to put it out there that yes I can operate but I also have a skill set......and I am always open to constructive criticism


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

K&F Underground said:


> Belive me I wasn't trying to take it personal I just had to put it out there that yes I can operate but I also have a skill set......and I am always open to constructive criticism


Your battle is half won with a good attitude. 

After my dad passed, I picked the brain many times of his friendly competitor. First impression of him was he was giving me crap all the time, pretty gruff.

I learned a lot from him once I learned how to sort out the b.s. that came with his lectures. 

I look back at it now as part of my "rites of passage". 

Never hurts to listen, or share what you know. About the only school we have for our trade is the one of hard knocks. 

I wish you well!


----------



## VinnyE (Jan 8, 2017)

tgeb said:


> Don't mind Vinny too much. He is an old worn out paver who has been run through the mill a time or two.
> 
> He is actually a long standing member here that must have lost his password when the security was upgraded a while back. Once he gets past his rants...he is a great guy and we can learn a lot from him. He is a 10 year long member.
> 
> ...


Only too true Tom.. I am old and worn out mentally and physically. And I really don't mind that part. Its being worn spiritually that hurts the most..

K&F I wasn't trying to insult you so I hope you didn't take any of my crap personally. Though I speak to guys in my trades every day and I can count on one hand how many have anything good to say about it, which saddens me even more. Just thought you should be well warned ahead of time. The one thing I learned in the Army was how to take and eat a lot of crap. I can do it as good and as much as anyone. But I may have hit my limit and you clearly caught me at a moment in time where I was expressing my total frustration....

And I know it can always be worse. Thank heaven I have my health (even as fat as I am :whistling), I have a great family and I do way better than just a living most of the time. It can clearly be worse. I know the other old timers here know Rhino and the crap he's going through..now there's having it not too good :sad:.. Yes K&F, it can be worse but with some perseverance you can do reasonably well too.. hahaha, but don't say no one warned you and God bless..


----------



## VinnyE (Jan 8, 2017)

I'll try and do that Tgeb. Yea, I forgot my UN & PW and tried a few times to PM someone I cant recall but it got me no where so I just opened a new UN & PW. Thanks for remembering me. Hope your well


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

This is your old identity.
http://www.contractortalk.com/members/vinny-15448/

The site made everyone redo their passwords a little while back, hence the reason you could not log in.

Cricket is who you need to message to get your password fixed.

http://www.contractortalk.com/members/cricket-103026/

Good to see you here again, I always enjoyed your posts.


----------



## serafino (Jul 1, 2017)

*New start up*

I am also trying to start up. I will be renting machines and using brokers for the trucking, as well as hiring an operator. What kind of insurance would I need and for how much? Thanks


----------

